# Kernel 2.6.13 is out

## dsd

(I hope i'm the first to create a generic 2.6.13 thread...)

I didn't notice the 2.6.12 thread quite late in the series, and when I found it, I found bug reports that took literally weeks to come onto bugzilla, and it would have been nice if either I had seen the thread or those problems were reported to bugzilla earlier. I figure if I create this thread then I might not lose it this time  :Wink: 

Usual stuff:

Full changelog

Release announcement

My own small changes summary

gentoo-sources-2.6.13 and vanilla-sources-2.6.13 are in portage in the testing tree.

Please please please file bugs for problems that you encounter.

----------

## mpetty

```
emerge gentoo-sources-2.6.13

Calculating dependencies   

!!! Problem in sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.13 dependencies.

!!! "Specific key requires an operator (sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.13) (try adding an '=')" exceptions

```

?  No idea how to fix this.  Tried adding some lines in my /etc/portage/package.keywords and never got anything to work.

----------

## dsd

try adding an '='  :Wink: 

emerge =gentoo-sources-2.6.13

----------

## mpetty

Thanks for the help!

I was trying to add it in my keywords file.  What exactly does the = do in this case?

----------

## Headrush

Any reason why not "~amd64" for testing also? Something major on amd64?

Seems OK so far here, except for an ALSA error which is probably just a mismatch with alsa-utils and new kernel.Last edited by Headrush on Tue Aug 30, 2005 1:38 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## btlee

ppc also has no mark. any reason?

i have waited for new version for scsi and alsa problem.

----------

## martinm1000

And from what I've read on slashdot.org, it seems devfs support is finally gone.

Looks like I'll finally put a checkmark on my todo list on that udev thing  :Wink: 

----------

## dsd

more arch keywords will be added soon. just because they arent there doesnt mean it doesnt work. i have to remove all keywords on every major release and get everything retested just-in-case. feedback on those unkeyworded architectures is appreciated  :Smile: 

----------

## Vanuatoo

It would be great to have some guide how to upgrade to 2.6.13 with udev.

I now use 2.6.12 with devfs and I dont want to break my system after upgrade.

----------

## Matteo Azzali

 *Vanuatoo wrote:*   

> It would be great to have some guide how to upgrade to 2.6.13 with udev.
> 
> I now use 2.6.12 with devfs and I dont want to break my system after upgrade.

 

Why not follow the normal devfs->udev howto(s) with your current kernel and then switch to the new one?

----------

## Matteo Azzali

I just tried, I got 2 minor and one major issues:

minor are:

- one alsa error  loading alsactl (control #53 (or maybe 54) name mismatch, snd-via82xx driver)

- strange fbsplash behaviour (these can be my fault, I had just restored my partitions from a stage4)

major is not well-know:

-some error cause a trace-table to showup during the first phase of boot, is too fast to read and I don't find the

 log  :Sad:   (sorry)

will fill a bug report when I'm sure these are not just mine issues.

----------

## dsd

those alsa messages can be ignored (will only appear once). kernel traces can be found in "dmesg"

----------

## Matteo Azzali

No, doesn't seem I can ignore, my gigabyte GA-7VA (realtek chip, but alsaconfig choose this driver) 

board seems to sound crippled, (was playing all fine with 2.6.12-r9), like I'm playing an old vinyl disc (all scratched!!)

(ah, the control with name mismatch is #45). It's unhearable, I'll rollback to 2.6.12-r9 for now  :Sad: 

for fbsplash was my fault (I was suspecting that ^^'), I followed old gentoo wiki and launches 

splash_geninitramfs from directory /etc/splash instead than from / .

----------

## Jakub

I don't know if these can be considered bugs but:

1) the nvidia device nodes are not created (maybe some warning when installing the kernel should be issued?)

2) there must have been some changes in the 2.6.13-rcX kernels' iptables code - loopback connections made by KDE were treated as invalid, so if you blocked invalid connections first and then allowed loopback connections, kde would hang at "Initializing peripherals" (it would load eventually, after several minutes). I'm not sure if it's fixed by now.

----------

## Matteo Azzali

hum.... i2c module lm90 no more present (was in drivers/i2c/chips/lm90)  :Sad:   definitely rollback

EDIT: I found the module! Seems that from 2.6.13-rc2 the hardware monitoring chip support

moved from i2c to parent directory (device drivers) and was renamed

Hardware Monitoring support....

Now I just need to know how to fix my audio

----------

## btlee

ppc needs some patches.

without the patch, my ibook did not boot.

read following posting.

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-375506.html

----------

## wetter

hi Jakub, as you write:

 *Quote:*   

> 1) the nvidia device nodes are not created (maybe some warning when installing the kernel should be issued?) 

 

it's the same here... can you create those device nodes manually, and if how? the nvidia module seems to be loaded fine but x doesn't start... otherwise will just run x with nv, i already made me a skript to switch 2 configs  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## skywarp

The nvidia issue is what keeps me from upgrading to 2.6.13. At a first look everything else seems to work properly. 

For the nvidia thing maybe also take a look at:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-375466.html

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-375465-highlight-kernel.html

Best regards

Marko

----------

## Jakub

 *wetter wrote:*   

> 
> 
> it's the same here... can you create those device nodes manually, and if how? the nvidia module seems to be loaded fine but x doesn't start... otherwise will just run x with nv, i already made me a skript to switch 2 configs 

 

Yes, put something mentioned in this thread https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-375466.html in your /etc/conf.d/local.start.

----------

## Stephonovich

inotify is nice.  One less patch for beagle to worry about.

I'm awaiting the next morph release, though... although it seems to have disappeared.  The site no longer resolves.

----------

## HRH_H_Crab

very depressing. speedtouch seems broken. rolled back to 2.6.12 and all well again. 

first time for ages ive not been able to run the latest stable kernel.  :Sad: 

----------

## kottlettstanze

Hum...

* ipw2200 requires ieee80211, which wants to remove /usr/src/linux/include/net/ieee80211.h. well, it works then.

* the new ieee80211 is too new for wireless-tools, will require ~28_pre8-r1 (or later). Both versions seem to work anyways, but don't solve the problem:

* neither dhcpcd nor udhcpc are able to dhcp me an IP address  :Sad:  The requests gets to the dhcpd, which sends a replay, but the client doesn't seem to see it.

* suspend2 just started to hibernate my notebook while logging off from kde  :Shocked: 

 :Arrow:  2.6.12 for me  :Confused: 

----------

## dsd

 *Matteo Azzali wrote:*   

> No, doesn't seem I can ignore, my gigabyte GA-7VA (realtek chip, but alsaconfig choose this driver) 
> 
> board seems to sound crippled, (was playing all fine with 2.6.12-r9), like I'm playing an old vinyl disc (all scratched!!)
> 
> (ah, the control with name mismatch is #45). It's unhearable, I'll rollback to 2.6.12-r9 for now 

 

its fine to ignore the messages but if the audio is bad then that is a real problem. if you cant fix this by playing around in alsamixer then please file a bug at https://bugs.gentoo.org - ideally dont rollback until you have done this!

 *Jakub wrote:*   

> I don't know if these can be considered bugs but:
> 
> 1) the nvidia device nodes are not created (maybe some warning when installing the kernel should be issued?)

 

it "just works" here (v1.0.7676) - i'm guessing that the nvidia-glx component creates the device nodes. please specify which version is giving you problems..

 *Quote:*   

> 2) there must have been some changes in the 2.6.13-rcX kernels' iptables code - loopback connections made by KDE were treated as invalid, so if you blocked invalid connections first and then allowed loopback connections, kde would hang at "Initializing peripherals" (it would load eventually, after several minutes). I'm not sure if it's fixed by now.

 

this bug was fixed in the 2.6.12 series shortly after it hit bugzilla (which was weeks after it was discussed on the forums..  :Sad: ) - are you saying that this bug is still present, or just speculating that it might be?

 *btlee wrote:*   

> ppc needs some patches.
> 
> without the patch, my ibook did not boot.
> 
> read following posting.
> ...

 

great! please file a bug for this at https://bugs.gentoo.org so that we can include it in future releases

 *HRH_H_Crab wrote:*   

> very depressing. speedtouch seems broken. rolled back to 2.6.12 and all well again. 
> 
> first time for ages ive not been able to run the latest stable kernel. 

 

is speedtouch a kernel driver or is it provided by another ebuild? either way, please file a bug for this at https://bugs.gentoo.org

(anyone spotting a pattern here?  :Wink: )

----------

## dsd

 *kottlettstanze wrote:*   

> Hum...
> 
> * ipw2200 requires ieee80211, which wants to remove /usr/src/linux/include/net/ieee80211.h. well, it works then.
> 
> * the new ieee80211 is too new for wireless-tools, will require ~28_pre8-r1 (or later). Both versions seem to work anyways, but don't solve the problem:
> ...

 

01:14 <@brix> well, the ieee80211 stuff is covered in bug #97397

01:14 <+GenBot1> brix: Bug 97397; "ieee80211, ipw2100, ipw2200: fails to compile

                 against linux-2.6.13"; [Gentoo Linux :: Unspecified]; {NEW};

                 Marc Ballarin->Mobile Herd; https://bugs.gentoo.org/97397

01:15 <@brix> linux-2.6.13 uses wireless extensions version 18, which is only

              supported by wireless-tools-28_preX (which _is_ in portage)

01:16 <@brix> regarding the DHCP stuff... I am trying to solve this for compnerd

              in #gentoo-laptop

01:16 <@brix> funny thing is - it works for me

01:17 <@brix> the suspend2 stuff I have no idea - it will not initiate a suspend

              out of the blue...

01:17 <@brix> my guess is the user hit his/her suspend button - which send an

              ACPI event (which was perhaps delayed?)

----------

## Matteo Azzali

 *dsd wrote:*   

>  *Matteo Azzali wrote:*   No, doesn't seem I can ignore, my gigabyte GA-7VA (realtek chip, but alsaconfig choose this driver) 
> 
> board seems to sound crippled, (was playing all fine with 2.6.12-r9), like I'm playing an old vinyl disc (all scratched!!)
> 
> (ah, the control with name mismatch is #45). It's unhearable, I'll rollback to 2.6.12-r9 for now  
> ...

 

I filled a bug and noticed gentoo-source has an additional patch for vt82xx driver (additional from vanilla), can someone suggest me a way

to get all other patches but skip this one? (4300_via-vt6410.patch)

I was thinking to modify the patch file in /usr/portage/distfiles/genpatches-2.6.13-1.extras.tar.bz2

but I think this will cause md5 issue

----------

## dsd

the vt82xx patch is for the via IDE driver which is just a simple hardware ID addition - it almost certainly wont affect your sound situation

if you really want to revert it, you can merge with

UNIPATCH_EXCLUDE=4300_via-vt6410.patch emerge gentoo-sources

or revert the patch from an existing install manually:

# cd /usr/src/linux

# patch -p1 -R -i /path/to/4300_via-vt6410.patch

----------

## kottlettstanze

 *dsd wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 01:14 <@brix> well, the ieee80211 stuff is covered in bug #97397
> 
> 01:14 <+GenBot1> brix: Bug 97397; "ieee80211, ipw2100, ipw2200: fails to compile
> ...

 

Thanks for having a look at it. I'm not this compnerd guy, so at least I'm not the only one  :Wink:  suspend2: I actually don't think I hit any button, since I just logged out of KDE, clicking on the reboot option. And the powerbutton isn't hit that easily, perhaps it was an ACPI problem, sending an non-existing event?

----------

## ferrarif5

2.6.13 gentoo-sources kernel running fine for me (~amd64), no audio or video problems (using latest nvidia-kernel: 7676) also looks like the kernel message about "NFS mount version older than kernel" has finally been canned  :Smile: 

----------

## Matteo Azzali

 *dsd wrote:*   

> 
> 
> or revert the patch from an existing install manually:
> 
> # cd /usr/src/linux
> ...

 

after this reversing & RESTORING THE VOLUME all sounds fine. Now I'll repatch to make sure all the error wasn't just the volume not

restored at startup (so the alsactl warning).

EDIT:

Ok, it was my fault, just had to check the master and PCM volumes that were over 80% (o^^o blush....)

This new kernel seems wonderful.

----------

## PaulBredbury

 *HRH_H_Crab wrote:*   

> very depressing. speedtouch seems broken. rolled back to 2.6.12 and all well again.

 

Has not broken at all for me.  Am currently using gentoo-sources-2.6.13.  See http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Speedtouch_modem

----------

## skywarp

I am using nvidia-glx-1.0.7174-r5. 

I've just filed in a bug about this:

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=104369

If additional information is needed just let me know.

best wishes

Marko

----------

## Guglie

in this kernel the suspend does not work with in the "traditional" way:

echo 3 > /proc/acpi/sleep for RAM suspend does not work (on my laptop the file /proc/acpi/sleep does not exist)

in 2.6.13 kernel , as written in the documentation of the kernel (Documentation/power), the file is now /sys/power/state and has 3 states:

- standby

- mem (ram suspend)

- disk (disk suspend)

but on my T42 only suspend-to-ram works fine

----------

## pijalu

funny problem with 2.6.13 (using oldconfig from 2.6.12-r9)

My usb mouse is just "Not Working"(Tm) ... Udev sees it, but input layer just don't recognize the thing as a USB mouse like 2.6.12 used to do... only the touch pad is working... (For Info: Ms Intellimouse Explorer v1.1 - the good old one)

Will dig on that... if anyone got fix, go ahead, i do not bother to not dig the problem  :Wink: 

EDIT: Hmm... Alps "scroll" seems borked as well...

----------

## quex

I can't seem to emerge gentoo-sources-2.6.13.  I keep getting that error about it being masked, but even adding a "=" doesn't help, and neither does editing the package.keywords file to allow it to be installed.  HELP  :Sad: 

----------

## wyv3rn

Does anyone know if hardened-sources are still being maintained?  They are stuck at 2.6.11 and no ChangeLog activity.  :Sad: 

----------

## pijalu

 *quex wrote:*   

> I can't seem to emerge gentoo-sources-2.6.13.  I keep getting that error about it being masked, but even adding a "=" doesn't help, and neither does editing the package.keywords file to allow it to be installed.  HELP 

 

What the exact output ?

EDIT: everyone got sometimes a bad linux hair day  :Wink: Last edited by pijalu on Wed Aug 31, 2005 9:47 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## quex

Nevermind!  That's what I get for editing the file in another virtual console  :Rolling Eyes: 

vvv Still very solid information for other people who might have this problem!  Thanks!  :Very Happy: Last edited by quex on Wed Aug 31, 2005 10:03 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## maverick256

You always have to use the =, >, <, <=,>= operators when you specify a version. When you specify keywords for packages, don't specify the version, nor use the above operators. So, in your package.keywords file, it should just be 

```
sys-kernel/gentoo-sources ~x86
```

If you want to not use certainly package versions, in your package.mask file, you can specify using the above operators. For example, if there is a sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.14, and it's masked under the same keywords ~x86, then you can use 

```
>=sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.14
```

 in package.mask file to tell portage not to emerge that, but emerge the next highest version instead. But really, read the gentoo docs on working with portage, useful stuff.

Edit: oops, didn't see your change. Guess you know the stuff already.

----------

## MerlinTheWizard

gentoo 2.6.13 rocks! I had no problem whatsoever upgrading from 2.6.12.

 :Mr. Green: 

----------

## c0ff

 *pijalu wrote:*   

> 
> 
> My usb mouse is just "Not Working"(Tm) ... Udev sees it, but input layer just don't recognize the thing as a USB mouse like 2.6.12 used to do... only the touch pad is working... (For Info: Ms Intellimouse Explorer v1.1 - the good old one)
> 
> 

 

It seems, USB drivers can not find devices, if they(drivers) were compiled in kernel. For now, I solved the problem by compiling all USB drivers as modules and installing coldplug. I have both mouse and keyboard on USB (as well as midi controller, which also didn't work).

----------

## Matteo Azzali

I'm still having this issue, 

from dmesg:

```

Modules linked in:

CPU:    0

EIP:    0060:[<c02b7a8c>]    Not tainted VLI

EFLAGS: 00010296   (2.6.13-gentoo)

EIP is at kobject_add+0x5c/0xc0

eax: c0530ba0   ebx: c05262a8   ecx: 00000000   edx: c05262c4

esi: dfa8a000   edi: c0530ba8   ebp: 00000000   esp: dfa8bf10

ds: 007b   es: 007b   ss: 0068

Process kgameportd (pid: 851, threadinfo=dfa8a000 task=dfca95d0)

Stack: c0530ba8 c05262a8 ffffffea c0526294 c02b7b18 c05262a8 c05262a8 c0530b40

       c05262a8 c0530b40 c032e687 c05262a8 c0491be9 c048cba4 dfc8b940 dfa8a000

       00000000 dfa8bf98 c03cf91e c0526294 dfa8a000 c03cfa87 dfa8bfb8 00000046

Call Trace:

 [<c02b7b18>] kobject_register+0x28/0x70

 [<c032e687>] bus_add_driver+0x57/0xe0

 [<c03cf91e>] gameport_handle_events+0x4e/0xa0

 [<c03cfa87>] gameport_thread+0x17/0x100

 [<c03cfa70>] gameport_thread+0x0/0x100

 [<c012d665>] kthread+0xa5/0xb0

 [<c012d5c0>] kthread+0x0/0xb0

 [<c0101381>] kernel_thread_helper+0x5/0x14

Code: 00 00 8b 4b 28 89 c7 85 c9 74 2f be 00 e0 ff ff 21 e6 ff 46 14 85 c0 74 58 8b 43 28 8d 53 1c 83 c0 08 8b 48 04 89 43 1c 89 50 04 <89> 11 89 4a 04 8b 46 08 ff 4e 14 a8 08 75 30 89 7b 24 89 1c 24

 <6>note: kgameportd[851] exited with preempt_count 1

```

It is probabily a mine issue. Anyone knows what this mean?

----------

## elestedt

I can't even boot it - goes into some endless loop at boot when ACPI is initialized (ACPI is compiled into the kernel)... Something about some event not being handled.

Anyone know anything about this?

----------

## pijalu

 *c0ff wrote:*   

>  *pijalu wrote:*   
> 
> My usb mouse is just "Not Working"(Tm) ... Udev sees it, but input layer just don't recognize the thing as a USB mouse like 2.6.12 used to do... only the touch pad is working... (For Info: Ms Intellimouse Explorer v1.1 - the good old one)
> 
>  
> ...

 

Thx, a good tip: this made the usb mouse working (only HID was built)... A "funny side effect"... the touchpad ALPS scroll is working back as well... strange.. but cool  :Wink: 

----------

## MerlinTheWizard

Actually, I have a small problem with 2.6.13.

The loopback network thing doesn't start at boot. There is a thread on that elsewhere, so I'll report there.

If anyone has troubles with their network after upgrading, just follow us.  :Wink: 

----------

## HRH_H_Crab

 *PaulBredbury wrote:*   

>  *HRH_H_Crab wrote:*   very depressing. speedtouch seems broken. rolled back to 2.6.12 and all well again. 
> 
> Has not broken at all for me.  Am currently using gentoo-sources-2.6.13.  See http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Speedtouch_modem

 

yeah, thats a different kernel though ;P

im using vanilla sources.

----------

## Matteo Azzali

 *MerlinTheWizard wrote:*   

> Actually, I have a small problem with 2.6.13.
> 
> The loopback network thing doesn't start at boot. There is a thread on that elsewhere, so I'll report there.
> 
> If anyone has troubles with their network after upgrading, just follow us. 

 

Isn't that the issue we had yesterday with baselayout 1.12.0_pre7 ?

 try to upgrade to baselayout-1.12.0_pre7-r1 and retest.

----------

## Schwinni

I cannot run "make menuconfig".

Symlink /usr/src/linux points to /usr/src/linux-2.6.13-gentoo.

"cd /usr/src/linux" and a "make menuconfig" brings:

```
  HOSTCC  scripts/basic/fixdep

In Datei, eingefügt von /usr/include/sys/socket.h:35,

                    von /usr/include/netinet/in.h:24,

                    von /usr/include/arpa/inet.h:23,

                    von scripts/basic/fixdep.c:115:

/usr/include/bits/socket.h:304:24: asm/socket.h: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden

make[1]: *** [scripts/basic/fixdep] Fehler 1

make: *** [scripts_basic] Fehler 2

```

Why is that?

Schwinni

P.S.: remerging gentoo-sources-2.6.13 didn't help

EDIT: It's fixed. I remerged kernel-headers and it works...

----------

## BeastOfBurden

I have been running kernel 2.6.13-gentoo since the day the ebuild was marked ~x86.  I upgraded from kernel 2.6.12-r7, so not a big jump.

I had one minor problem when upgrading - for some reason the intel-agp module had symbol issues that prevented its ability to load and generated some errors in the boot console (although glxgears frame rates didn't seem to have suffered at all).  I suspected this was because I hadn't diabled module support for every motherboard under the sun (which is the genkernel default), so when I re-ran genkernel, during the menuconfig step I disabled support for all other motherboards except mine (Intel 440BX).  On re-boot, everything was clean and everything worked, including ALSA (I use latest alsa-driver 1.09b, which I re-emerged prior to reboot).

Upgrade to 2.6.13-gentoo was the smoothest kernel upgrade I've ever had, though I'm sure this was partially driven by the fact I've has so much practice (I've been on kernel 2.6 since early last year and have kept current with the ~x86 gentoo-sources ever since) and that my machine is a dinosaur (PII 300, Voodoo Banshee video card, C-Media sound card, no RAID or LVM to mess with).

I also made sure to re-emerge all alsa related packages (alsa-utils, alsa-lib, alsa-oss, alsa-headers, etc.) and run modules-update prior to reboot, just in case some dependency wound up broken because of the kernel upgrade.

I love Gentoo.   :Wink: 

----------

## MerlinTheWizard

 *Matteo Azzali wrote:*   

>  *MerlinTheWizard wrote:*   Actually, I have a small problem with 2.6.13.
> 
> The loopback network thing doesn't start at boot. 
> 
> Isn't that the issue we had yesterday with baselayout 1.12.0_pre7 ?
> ...

 

Yes it was! Thanks...

----------

## xtaski

Can I ask a dumb question? (ok, I will)

What does it mean that in 2.6.13 we can load another kernel from a currently executing kernel using Kexec? What's the benefit/ what can you do with this? It sounds cool, I'm just wondering what the implication is...

----------

## elestedt

 *xtaski wrote:*   

> Can I ask a dumb question? (ok, I will)
> 
> What does it mean that in 2.6.13 we can load another kernel from a currently executing kernel using Kexec? What's the benefit/ what can you do with this? It sounds cool, I'm just wondering what the implication is...

 

You don't have to reboot when you've installed a new kernel.

----------

## kottlettstanze

 *elestedt wrote:*   

>  *xtaski wrote:*   Can I ask a dumb question? (ok, I will)
> 
> What does it mean that in 2.6.13 we can load another kernel from a currently executing kernel using Kexec? What's the benefit/ what can you do with this? It sounds cool, I'm just wondering what the implication is... 
> 
> You don't have to reboot when you've installed a new kernel.

 

Well, it is sort of a reboot, so you lose all running apps. The kernel is loaded and init starts up your system. The only advantage is, that your mainboard doesn't reboot. So no bios, no bootloader but a direct boot into the new kernel.

----------

## dsd

 *Matteo Azzali wrote:*   

> I'm still having this issue, 
> 
> from dmesg:

 

you should file a bug (and include the entire message, you missed 1 or 2 lines from the top when you pasted it here)

 *elestedt wrote:*   

> I can't even boot it - goes into some endless loop at boot when ACPI is initialized (ACPI is compiled into the kernel)... Something about some event not being handled.

 

you should file a bug. https://bugs.gentoo.org

----------

## Raistlin

 *kottlettstanze wrote:*   

>  *elestedt wrote:*    *xtaski wrote:*   Can I ask a dumb question? (ok, I will)
> 
> What does it mean that in 2.6.13 we can load another kernel from a currently executing kernel using Kexec? What's the benefit/ what can you do with this? It sounds cool, I'm just wondering what the implication is... 
> 
> You don't have to reboot when you've installed a new kernel. 
> ...

 

All the hardware initialization is "skipped". No POST, no BIOS' device-discovering etc. This is usually the most time-consuming part of boot. Especially for larger computers: mainframes etc. You will see, that even the s390 (IBM zSeries) has kexec-code in the kernel  :Very Happy: 

Cheers, R.

----------

## frenkel

 *Guglie wrote:*   

> in this kernel the suspend does not work with in the "traditional" way:
> 
> echo 3 > /proc/acpi/sleep for RAM suspend does not work (on my laptop the file /proc/acpi/sleep does not exist)
> 
> in 2.6.13 kernel , as written in the documentation of the kernel (Documentation/power), the file is now /sys/power/state and has 3 states:
> ...

 

/sys/power/state already exists since < 2.6.10 and the documentation already advised everybody to use that. They have now just removed the /proc/acpi/sleep thing.

----------

## xtaski

Thanks everyone - makes more sense now.

----------

## yaq

 *elestedt wrote:*   

> I can't even boot it - goes into some endless loop at boot when ACPI is initialized (ACPI is compiled into the kernel)... Something about some event not being handled.
> 
> Anyone know anything about this?

 

hp laptop?

http://bugzilla.kernel.org/show_bug.cgi?id=5161

----------

## spiralvoice

 *Matteo Azzali wrote:*   

> I'm still having this issue, 
> 
> from dmesg:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

I have this issue, too.

----------

## elestedt

 *yaq wrote:*   

>  *elestedt wrote:*   I can't even boot it - goes into some endless loop at boot when ACPI is initialized (ACPI is compiled into the kernel)... Something about some event not being handled.
> 
> Anyone know anything about this? 
> 
> hp laptop?
> ...

 

As a mater of fact: yes.

Thanks for the link.

----------

## kottlettstanze

I got it running now  :Smile: 

The ipw2200 thing seems to be a router-issue as well, which is why not everybody is affected. Compnerd and brix fixed that issue, it is in portage now (ipw2200-1.0.6-r2).

The issue with powering off, is a software suspend bug. It is fixed in suspend2-sources-2.6.13-r1 (patch is in /usr/portage/sys-kernel/suspend2-sources/files/linux-2.6.13-poweroff.patch).

Well, the last issue still exists: If I log out from KDE (plain logout, w/o choosing reboot or power off), the notebook starts to hibernate during the logout process. Hitting escape or just resuming, doesn't help. As soon the sys is up again, it starts to hibernate. Only the noresume2 kernel line helps then  :Sad: 

This might be a KDE thing, perhaps klaptopdaemon is going weird.

----------

## Jakub

 *dsd wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *Jakub wrote:*   I don't know if these can be considered bugs but:
> 
> 1) the nvidia device nodes are not created (maybe some warning when installing the kernel should be issued?) 
> ...

 

1) As for nvidia, I have the nvida-kernel-1.0.6629-r4 and nvidia-glx-1.0.6629-r6 installed which doesn't work for the 2.6.13 kernel (because of the missing device nodes; the problem already occurred on one of the 2.6.13-rcX kernels). I use those 'old' versions because for me (and almost everybody else, I guess) the renderAccel option in xorg doesn't work with the nvidia 7XXX drivers.

2) The iptables code has apparently been fixed, thanks.

----------

## kerframil

 *HRH_H_Crab wrote:*   

> very depressing. speedtouch seems broken. rolled back to 2.6.12 and all well again. 
> 
> first time for ages ive not been able to run the latest stable kernel. 

 

I have an explanation for this. The modem_run tool which is used to upload the firmware to the modem simply will not work with 2.6.13. Unfortunately, the net-dialup/speedtouch package makes use of this tool.

As of 2.6.10, the speedtch module has acquired the ability to make use of the in-kernel firmware loading mechanism and this is how it should really be done now. For now please take a look at a related bug and this wiki entry which explains how to accomplish this. Note that you do not actually need to install the speedtouch package at all, but you do still need to use ppp built with atm support. The only aspect that may initially seem unusual is that you have to "split" the firmware file into two using a firmware extraction tool. But it's not difficult and works very well  :Smile: 

I am co-operating with Paul Bredbury (the author of that wiki entry) in order to devise a new package which will fully support the use of a speedtouch modem in gentoo in conjunction with >=2.6.13 kernels. Hopefully this will develop into something that could make for a feasible replacement for the current speedtouch package.

----------

## Vim_Fuego

Recently installed 2.6.13. Worked fine yesterday, but today dmesg and Xorg are complaining that it can't find / read fixed fonts. I tracked that problem back to a problem with reading (XFS?) partitions with the 2.6.13 kernel.

For example, with the 2.6.13 kernel I was not not able to read the /usr/share dir, doing an a simple ls command results in an unknown error. With the 2.6.11 kernel the directory reads just fine. Any ideas????

----------

## dsd

 *yaq wrote:*   

>  *elestedt wrote:*   I can't even boot it - goes into some endless loop at boot when ACPI is initialized (ACPI is compiled into the kernel)... Something about some event not being handled.
> 
> Anyone know anything about this? 
> 
> hp laptop?
> ...

 

looks like a solution is available on that bug, could one of you please file a bug report at https://bugs.gentoo.org describing the problem and referencing the kernel bugzilla URL? thanks  :Smile: 

----------

## elestedt

 *dsd wrote:*   

>  *yaq wrote:*    *elestedt wrote:*   I can't even boot it - goes into some endless loop at boot when ACPI is initialized (ACPI is compiled into the kernel)... Something about some event not being handled.
> 
> Anyone know anything about this? 
> 
> hp laptop?
> ...

 

Done - https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=105046

It might not be the best bug-report - but it gets the message across.

----------

## dsd

 *spiralvoice wrote:*   

>  *Matteo Azzali wrote:*   I'm still having this issue, 
> 
> from dmesg:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

on the bug report it appears that this problem is only present on gentoo-sources-2.6.13 and not on the vanilla-sources-2.6.13 release. this is quite puzzling in itself. would you mind also testing vanilla-sources-2.6.13 to get a 2nd confirmation that this is a gentoo-specific problem? thanks.

----------

## elestedt

 *dsd wrote:*   

>  *spiralvoice wrote:*    *Matteo Azzali wrote:*   I'm still having this issue, 
> 
> from dmesg:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

already done - it is there on vanilla-sources.

----------

## Riekr

i tried to install 2.6.13 and 2.6.13-r1 (whole system with ~x86) but when booting the system will take half an our to come up, it seems that when reaching init it takes a while to execute anything.

tried many configurations but really now i don't know what to change  :Sad: 

any clues?

----------

## MerlinTheWizard

 *Riekr wrote:*   

> i tried to install 2.6.13 and 2.6.13-r1 (whole system with ~x86) but when booting the system will take half an our to come up, it seems that when reaching init it takes a while to execute anything.
> 
> tried many configurations but really now i don't know what to change 
> 
> any clues?

 

Uh huh, see if this is not actually a baselayout problem.

----------

## Riekr

i'm using baselayout-1.12.0_pre8-r2 anyone using my same version?  :Sad: 

----------

## MerlinTheWizard

 *Riekr wrote:*   

> i'm using baselayout-1.12.0_pre8-r2 anyone using my same version? 

 

Currently I'm using baselayout-1.12.0_pre8-r2 as well...

Not sure what your problem is. At what point during the boot process does it seem to hang exactly?

----------

## UTgamer

Hey, kernel 2.6.13-gentoo-r1 was a must be for me, due too I have an AMD64 x2 on a MSI Mainbord with nForce 4 chipset with an PCIe GF 7800 grafik card and I liked to use the onboard ca0106 sound chip capture functionality.

Nothing, niente, nichts, no failure at all.

I'm so glad with this kernel, you can't believe.

It is so speedy, I didn't see that with kernel-2.6.12-gentoo-r10, which I did use until today.

Thanks the kernel team for this.   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Riekr

 *MerlinTheWizard wrote:*   

> Not sure what your problem is. At what point during the boot process does it seem to hang exactly?

 

It does not really hang, it only take a huge amount of time to do anything, during this time no hdd activity is shown. For example, populating udev takes a couple of seconds with 2.6.12 with hdd led always on, with 2.6.13 it takes about 30-60 seconds and with very low hdd activity.

Once x&gnome are up the system is slower but i just used it for few minutes then rolled back to 2.6.12-r10 since i was in need to restart to work  :Sad: 

I'm using gentoo-sources on an asus l5g notebook (i865, p4m ht, 1gb mem, ati-drivers, regparams, preempt). The problem doesn't disappear if i boot without splash.. i'm starting to think it's something related to the hd controller even if it shouldn't be so exotic..

The only other time that i've seen something similar was when i switched from iso-8865-15 (i think) to utf8 and made the first boot.. i got a big delay when init was cleaning /tmp but it happened only the first time.

locale output:

 *$ locale wrote:*   

> LANG=it_IT.utf8
> 
> LC_CTYPE="it_IT.utf8"
> 
> LC_NUMERIC="it_IT.utf8"
> ...

 

after a su-

 *# locale wrote:*   

> LANG=
> 
> LC_CTYPE="POSIX"
> 
> LC_NUMERIC="POSIX"
> ...

 

----------

## dsd

Riekr, boot with init=/bin/bash and see if some basic programs are still slow even at that point

----------

## Riekr

I used init=/bin/bash and launched some commands using "time". Thinking is a disk access problem i did some tests:

time find /usr/local > /dev/null

is giving me real times from 20ms to 1.7secs excluding the first run which should fill the cache. I tried the same command in 2.6.12-r10 and times excluding first run are from 5 to 7 ms. I'm not very sure it's related to disk acces.. maybe some scheduler issue? or maybe reiserfs?

I saved dmesg output from the 2 versions..:

2.6.13

Calibrating delay using timer specific routine.. 5991.81 BogoMIPS (lpj=11983624)

Calibrating delay using timer specific routine.. 5985.48 BogoMIPS (lpj=11970977)

Total of 2 processors activated (11977.30 BogoMIPS).

2.6.12

Calibrating delay loop... 5931.00 BogoMIPS (lpj=2965504)

Calibrating delay loop... 5980.16 BogoMIPS (lpj=2990080)

Total of 2 processors activated (11911.16 BogoMIPS).

lpj is about 5 times greater with 2.6.13

My mount at init:

 *# cat mount.txt wrote:*   

> rootfs on / type rootfs (rw)
> 
> /dev/root on / type reiserfs (rw,noatime)
> 
> proc on /proc type proc (rw,nodiratime)
> ...

 

I'm using rtclock support and hpet, may something make me run into weird?

----------

## downey

I'm running into an ACPI issue with the Intel D945GTP board.  It seems that if ACPI is enabled then the snd-hda-intel module will hang.  I initially thought it was the alsa driver so I removed the alsa drivers from the kernel and emerged alsa-driver 1.0.10_rc1.  I still had the same problem in that whenever the snd-hda-intel module loads the whole boot just hangs.  I then recompiled the kernel and took out the ACPI stuff and everything started working fine.  I haven't tried gentoo-sources-2.6.12-r10 yet but could if necessary.  Here's my setup:

Intel D945GTP Desktop board

Celeron D 330J Processor

512 Meg Ram - 1 stick

ASUS N6200TC Video card

DVD Drive

120G Seagate IDE hard drive

Sparkle 300W power supply.  20 pin not 24pin.

PCI modem card

Everything else is on board.  The sound chip is the Intel High Definition Audio chip which uses the Sigmatel 9220 codec.  It looks like the support for this chip is fairly new in ALSA so my initial thought was that it had to do with the sound driver.  I just remembered that the power supply uses a 20 pin power connector instead of a 24 pin one that is on the board.  I was told that everything would be fine and so far it looks to work correctly as long as ACPI is disabled, so I will try and test using a newer power supply.  I am running gentoo-sources-2.6.13-r1 on a fairly minimal system and everything except gentoo-sources, nvidia-kernel, nvidia-glx, and alsa-driver are using stable.  Also I am building the kernel and system as a generic i686 build, there are no other CPU specific optimizations.

Any help would be appreciated.

----------

## UTgamer

OK I found an extrem failure with kernel 2.6.13.

I currently use S-ATA, and it is hard to delete an partition, everytime I have to reboot (that can Windows better), and it is impossible to use mkreiserfs.

fdisk says partition is in use please reboot after every change, that is so nervous when you change 4 to 5 partitions, you will have to reboot more than once.   :Evil or Very Mad: 

mkreiserfs is telling me this:

```
mkreiserfs /dev/sda16

mkreiserfs 3.6.19 (2003 www.namesys.com)

A pair of credits:

Edward Shushkin wrote the encryption and compression  file plugins,  and the V3

journal relocation code.

Yury Umanets  (aka Umka)  developed  libreiser4,  userspace  plugins,  and  all

userspace tools (reiser4progs) except of fsck.

Stat of the device '/dev/sda16' failed
```

  :Twisted Evil: 

It is not possible to format my partitions!

Currently only Gentoo is using the 200GB drive /dev/sda. Terrible, I have to boot from Knoppix to resolve my problems.

This computer is an AMD64 x2 with smp, nForce4 and with current USE-Flags:

```
USE="3dnow aalib alsa amd apache2 apm audiofile avi cdparanoia cdr cgi \

     cups dga directfb divx4linux doc dv dvb dvd emacs encode fbcon ffmpeg fftw flash \

     firebird foreign-package freetype ftp gif glut gphoto2 gpm hal icq ieee1394 imagemagick \

     imlib jack javascript joystick jpeg kde ladcca lcms ldap leim libg++ libwww mikmod \ 

     mime mmx mng motif mozilla mp3 mpeg nas ncurses nls nosendmail nptl nptlonly nvidia \

     oav ogg oggvorbis ooo-kde openal opengl openssh opie osc oss pdflib perl png portaudio \

     posix profile python qt qtmt quicktime readline rp-pppoe ruby samba sasl scanner sdl \

     shorten simplexml slang sndfile sockets socks5 sox speex spell sse sse2 ssl svg svga \

     tcltk tcpd tetex tiff truetype unicode usb v4l vcd videos vorbis win32codecs \

     wxwindows X Xaw3d xface xine xinerama xml xml2 xmms xv xvid zlib \

     -berkdb -bonobo -crypt -eds -gnome -gstreamer -ipv6 -kerberos -java \

     -mailwrapper -mbox -ruby -ssmtp"
```

[Edit]

Knoppix 3.8.2 did show me the old partition informations, so fdisk did never change information even that after a reboot the system did show: changed partition flags and deleted partitions. Mkreiserfs on Knoppix did tell me the same failure: Is unable to format /dev/sda16. On first setup I did create these partitions with Knoppix, and there where no failures at all.

First format of sda16 was fat32, and now I like to get a reiserfs.

An ext3 format is still fine on sda16, so the partition is working. Something in combination between partition informations and reiserfs wrong?

[Edit 2, here my results]

With Gentoo itself (kernel 2.6.13-gentoo-r1) nor I could delete partition, change flags or format it with reiserfs.

So I bootet with Knoppix, deleted sda16, 15, 14 and 13. Recreate 13, 14 and 15 in new sizes, all were fine and did preformat them there. Back in Gentoo all is fine, mkreiserfs here is able to format sda15 the new last one.

My personal problem is solved. My suggestion is to not use 16 partitions.

----------

## Riekr

do you think there could be some problems with reiserfs and 2.6.13?

i don't have neither 16 partitions nor the opportunity to convert the filesystem..  :Sad: 

1 /boot ext2

2 / fat32

3 swap

4 / reiserfs

 :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## MerlinTheWizard

 *Riekr wrote:*   

> do you think there could be some problems with reiserfs and 2.6.13?
> 
> 

 

I don't think so, I have two reiserfs partitions, one ~25 GB and the other ~100 GB, and no problem whatsoever so far with kernel 2.6.13...

----------

## UTgamer

I do have no problems until I use no more than 15 partitions.

Can create partition 16 with fdisk and format it with fat32 or ext3 without any problem. Other story you can see above.

----------

## widan

 *UTgamer wrote:*   

> I do have no problems until I use no more than 15 partitions.

 

SCSI devices in Linux have a limit of 15 partitions per disk. It's due to the way the kernel allocates the device numbers: /dev/sda (whole disk) is major:minor 8:0, /dev/sda1 is 8:1 ... /dev/sda15 is 8:15, /dev/sdb is 8:16, /dev/sdb1 is 8:17... This is described in the Documentation/devices.txt file in the kernel source tree.

 *UTgamer wrote:*   

> Can create partition 16 with fdisk and format it with fat32 or ext3 without any problem. Other story you can see above.

 

How was that /dev/sda16 created ? Automatically, or did you create the node yourself ? Normally it's not possible to have that node. The device with major:minor 8:16 is /dev/sdb.

If you really need that many partitions (never really understood why one can need so many), you should look at LVM (Logical Volume Manager).

----------

## UTgamer

@widan, thank you. 

I did believe that too and was wondering that under SATA you'r able with fdisk to create a partition 16+.

Afterwards mk2fs and mkdosfs are willing to format it, you can mount and use it.

mkreiserfs will strict handle it as orig. SCSI device. So I'm not happy about mkreiserfs that it is not willing to use it like the other tools.

[Off topic]

 *widan wrote:*   

> If you really need that many partitions (never really understood why one can need so many), you should look at LVM (Logical Volume Manager).

 If you have at home some computers for your family (wife, children), and have to manage around 500GB to 1TB  harddisk spaces (a 300GB hd is cheap with below 150Euro), why not use shared partitions (nfs/smb/...) for every family members home profile, it's fine to work at a computer which currently is free at desk. I share a partition with (fat32) for multimedia purposes, my user profile, a games partiton (for my games), my work, portage, opt, ... the family members for them at their machines.

Why to use at home an extra file server, energy prices (expensive) are higher than in the States. My wife has here own computer and her profile on hers. If I work at her desk I only have to switch on mine and get my current profile  :Wink: 

a) I save money for an extra fileserver HW (can buy instead faster grafic cards).

b) I save money for power (electricity is high priced in Germany) and with it I do less damage environment

     (a file server has to be switched on too, I have to drill more holes into the walls, have to lay more cables).

c) Diskspace is cheap (one big HD is not as loud as two smaler ones, do consume less power than 2 and will produce less heat.)

----------

## Riekr

aaargh   :Shocked: 

could it be the same problem of mine? just appeared on 2.6.13 for my machine?

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-368876-highlight-slow+kernel.html

i'll try to switch off highmem support and let you know

----------

## Riekr

am i the only people in the world with such problems?

can someone advise me where to ask at least?

i tried with mm-sources-2.6.14_rc1 but still no luck

----------

## UTgamer

 *Riekr wrote:*   

> aaargh  
> 
> could it be the same problem of mine? just appeared on 2.6.13 for my machine?
> 
> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-368876-highlight-slow+kernel.html
> ...

  @Riekr,

I do believe not, my dmesg output is still fine, here the lines for my memory:

```
Dentry cache hash table entries: 524288 (order: 10, 4194304 bytes)

Inode-cache hash table entries: 262144 (order: 9, 2097152 bytes)

Memory: 2056608k/2097088k available (2975k kernel code, 39880k reserved, 1251k data, 204k init)

Calibrating delay using timer specific routine.. 4021.06 BogoMIPS (lpj=2010532)

Mount-cache hash table entries: 256

CPU: L1 I Cache: 64K (64 bytes/line), D cache 64K (64 bytes/line)

CPU: L2 Cache: 512K (64 bytes/line)

CPU 0(2) -> Node 0 -> Core 0

mtrr: v2.0 (20020519)

Using local APIC timer interrupts.

Detected 12.557 MHz APIC timer.

Booting processor 1/2 APIC 0x1

Initializing CPU#1

```

 If you like I will post my complete dmsg output into your thread. It looks like your BIOS will not free some space, or did not recognice your RAM-banks.

Do you know the differences for RAM-banks, with single or double sided, registered and unregistered, buffered and unbuffered? You can not mix them and have only to use them advised in your mainboard manual.

----------

## Riekr

the compuer is an asus l5g (l5000 lgmr or something similar) laptop

i replaced 512mb acer ram with 1gb in 2 banks of crucial tech lifetime warranted memory. This ram was choosen since it's advised by crucial for my laptop.

i stronlgy belive it's not a ram problem since it completely disappear using any kernel prior to 2.6.13  :Sad: 

maybe the reason is i'm running in a laptop with a mobile proc or there's some strange hardware in it but the result is that right now from 2.6.13 to 2.6.14rc2 the kernel is unusable.

i just checked dmesg and i don't have lines like "Using local APIC timer interrupts." "Detected 12.557 MHz APIC timer." but i checked agains 2.6.12 since right now i downgraded to it.

----------

## UTgamer

Your failure can result from the not existing ASUS support for kernel/driver maintainers, see link:

Asus Refuses to Support Linux and Open Source Software

The person with failure free ASUS HW can be happy.

With other words: ASUS has no interrest that you can install or use Linux with it.

----------

## Riekr

maybe i'm going ot but.. actually the only thing that doens't work with linux is the mmc/sd card reader. That's not a big miss since i don't have the need to use it.

the point is that 2.6.12 is working, 2.6.13 is NOT working so the problem is in the kernel not in the hardware support because the support was there.

i would be happier with a fully linux supported laptop but it worked for me. kernel developers (this has no meaning said in here) should find what changed breaking things on a laptop not sold only to one person. I agree not to look the mess if the laptop never worked but since it works it should be found (and imho my laptop works ways better in linux rather than in windows).

Anyway you said an important thing: kernal/asus manteiners are not able to catch the finish line so maybe disabling asus specific code would solve my problem  :Wink: 

----------

## Riekr

Disabling "Processor" under ACPI in the power management page did the trick, now it works correctly  :Smile: 

----------

## downey

Well just in case anyone was interested it looks like this board requires "Local APIC support on uniprocessor" and "IO-APIC support on uniprocessors" to be enabled in the kernel for the sound module to load without hanging when ACPI is enabled.  Also without the two APIC options enabled in the kernel we were also running into problems where the BIOS would get corrupt and would require a reset of the CMOS to fix.

Has anyone else tried this board and found any other problems?  I'm currently noticing that the ALSA driver for the sound is fairly limited in that there is only a PCM, FRONT, MIC, and MIX controls.  I was hoping that we'd be able to modify the tasking of each jack as there is only 3 audio jacks available on the board and by default only 1 is setup for output.

----------

## UTgamer

 *UTgamer wrote:*   

> @widan, thank you. 
> 
> I did believe that too and was wondering that under SATA you'r able with fdisk to create a partition 16+.
> 
> Afterwards mk2fs and mkdosfs are willing to format it, you can mount and use it.
> ...

 

Got partition mysterious solved!?

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-2766420.html#2766420

Hey, as connected with S-ATA ports/cabling but used with an IDE driver - now I can have more than 15 partitions without any problems, and killing a partition will be fine too.

----------

